# Sno Show&Grass [email protected] Run Expo



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

Birch Run Expo Center is hosting a Sno Sho and Grass drags this weekend 10/15, 16,and 17.


----------



## Swole (Sep 2, 2003)

From what i understand its just like the Hastings show, drags, a swap meet and a few dealers will be there.

Novi is coming soon, ill get the dates for ya...


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Novi snow show 11/5 thru 11/7

http://www.snowmobileusa.com/shows.shtml#novi


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

so thats what I heard when I came out of Tonys


----------

